# 850 Parking Brake



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

I tried posting this in the Ford/New Holland Forum, but did not get any usable answers. Since the 8n tractors are closer to my 850, I thought I would try you guys. I need someone who has a Parking Brake similar to this one.

I have completed most of the larger tasks of rebuilding my 1955 Ford 850 tractor. It is running good and I have decided to delay trying to solve my hydraulic leak down problem temporarily by plumbing a line from the priming port back to the hydraulic tank with a 1/4" shut off valve. When I start the engine in the morning, I open the valve until I see no bubbles in the line and close it. Its good until the next morning. Hydraulics are plenty strong. I bought 2 new stay chain kits and installed them with the brilliant idea that I would adjust them to keep the lift arms off the ground when it leaked down. Bad move. When I placed the lift control in the full up position, the arms came up past the chain limits popping the chain attachment u-joints. Have to rethink that one.

Now for my Parking Brake problem. The pawl mechanism works fine but the Parking Brake Lever has about a 1/2" round end, looks like it is made to grab with your finger (see attached pictures). However the location of the would require a contortionist if you are sitting in the seat. I can't even reach the things without falling out of the seat. I see references to a parking brake rod but can can't figure out how a rod would work with these levers.

Can anyone point me in the right direction. I use parking brakes a lot when I am working on the side of a hill. I can't engage the pawl while sitting on the tractor and can't release the brake pedal to get off the tractor because it starts rolling down an incline.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ernie,
Here is a picture of a home-made brake latch that you can easily make. Straighten the existing brake latch handle, drill a hole in it for the rod, looks pretty simple.


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks BigT. My brake pawl sector is mounted farther back and nearer the axle, but I think it can work. It will fit in nicely with the other "red neck modifications" I have made.


----------

